# Bachelor Party Gifts



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I just want to say thank you to all the guys who came out last night for my bachelor party. Cypress (Sam) picked me up around 6:30 pm and we headed to Robusto's where we had met up with Syrock (BO), We were met a little bit later by Boomer35 (Troy), Incognito (Abel) and Bonilla (Jose). Started the night by smoking a Robt. Burns this was a pre-embargo cuban that Cypress gifted to me. That was a great smoke I nubbed that thing so good I needed a roach clip. The next cigar was a Master Blend 3 taken out of Darren's Godiva's private reserve stock that she is saving. Thank you honey!! After a quick dinner I had baked potato soup and corn dogs. What a combo!! Ok now for the good part after we left Robusto's we headed to the Gold Cup for THE SHOE SHOW. You know where the girls show off there shoes and panties. Needless to say we had a great time. While there we STUCK IT TO THE MAN by lighting up our STOGIES in a NO SMOKING AREA OF HOUSTON. We were told that "TECHNICALLY WE ARE NOT ALLOWED TO SMOKE." And, "TECHNICALLY THEY DID NOT TELL US TO PUT THEM OUT." My BOTL'S were awesome and they gifted me some great cigars.

Cypress

Cao Itala
Camocho Liberty 2008 Barber Pole
Camoco Tenth Aniversary
Robert Burns Pre Embargo
Ashton Vsg
Monte Cristo White
RP Vintage 1990
Puros Indios
Nub Habano



















Syrock

Cohiba ISOM
Saint Luis Rey ISOM
Los Statos Delux ISOM










Boomer35

AB Max
Romeo Julieta Gran Reserva
Joya De Nicargua Celebracion
Por Larranaga Cabinet Seleccion
Romeo Y Julieta Cabinet Seleccion


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Love those bachelor parties-

Shoe and panty fetish--Nice


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice gifts.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome Gifts. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Love those bachelor parties-
> 
> Shoe and panty fetish--Nice


What you never been to the shoe show?

:dribble::biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome hall... Glad you had a blast.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you have some great friends. thats what this site is all about


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome times, congrats.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

congrats and good luck


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

whole buncha looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice gifts, congrats man!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great gifts and congrats


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

We had a great time.


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

It's great that you can get together with people from this forum!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great sticks


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's so cool, very nice smokes!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice selection!!!

congrats bro.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like y'all had a great time!! Sorry I missed it Darren, but I will make it to the imporant day this coming up Saturday!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweeeet! Congrats man!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Great Gifts..*

:dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wonderful. Those are awesome selections for gifts.

BTW - way to "stick it to the man".


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

That might be reason enough to go and get married!


----------

